# Windows XP Media Edition



## fredtgreco (Jul 8, 2006)

Does anyone have this? How does it differ from XP Home or Pro?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 8, 2006)

Its quite nice.

It comes with a remote control that creates a shell program "Media Center". In other words, as technical as I am on the computer, I can use the computer to do whatever I need. Then, my wife walks over and picks up the remote, and she can use it like a DVD, Pictureshow, Movies, etc. The media center makes media exceedingly simple to use. It has an FM tuner, cable jack, DVD, MP#, music, pictures, everything and anything that is media related it does.


----------



## Hungus (Jul 9, 2006)

Given the $34 million from the Gates Foundation over the years to planned parenthood (even if they stipulate it goes _"Non abortion"_ services [like RU-486 that I do not consider to be "non-abortion"]) Shouldn't we as believers look to other operating systems so that we are not funding such attrocities? 

Here is an article comparing Media center with a Linux offering from last year .. the linux offering has only improved since then and Suse 10 is quite nice
http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2208


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2006)

Fred,

When Vista is released it will have Media Center features integrated into certain versions.

I have been enjoying the Windows Vista Beta on my Notebook.

p.s. If you've spent any time around forums that deal with technology and Linux developers you realize that Godless behavior is not limited the Microsoft.


----------



## Hungus (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh as a former developer I am aware of that. I am also unwilling to see my purchasing dollars be used even indirectly to fund abortion. Secondly, I prefer software for free than paying for it .

errr must go to sleep - long ride to church tomorrow (120 miles)

[Edited on 7-9-2006 by Hungus]


----------

